# what happened to Iacton Qruze



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I've read every HH book sofar and i wonded were did Iacton Qruze go after the books? did he go and join the Inquisition or did he go off to do something else?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's up to you to decide. The Inquisition is a Shadowy organization - why shouldn't it start that way.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

along with the death guard guy..would make some sense!


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i hope GW one day clarifies this a little bit more. or at least gives us more hints


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kendares said:


> i hope GW one day clarifies this a little bit more. or at least gives us more hints


Hopefully they'll see the huge scope for stories of the fledgling Inquisition, and even after the climax of the HH novels keep releasing material about it.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Hopefully they'll see the huge scope for stories of the fledgling Inquisition, and even after the climax of the HH novels keep releasing material about it.


That would be great. And seeing how GW is a money grubbing, take over the world company,  it should happen. I would think those novels would sell really well.


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

It would be really nice to know what's going on with all the characters from the first few books...we've not heard anything about any of them.


----------



## vidya (Apr 30, 2008)

i thought that all the characters at the end of flight of the eisenstein...cruze, garro, and tarvitz if memory serves became some of the 6 men whose geneseed founded the grey knights chapter?


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

tarvitz died (supposedly) on istvaan III. i always assumed garro started the GK, qruze started the ordo xenos, and keeler helped start the WH. i mean the end of _Flight of the Einstein_ heavily points (i thought) towards that they started the inquisition.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

vidya said:


> i thought that all the characters at the end of flight of the eisenstein...cruze, garro, and tarvitz if memory serves became some of the 6 men whose geneseed founded the grey knights chapter?


I posted this in a previous thread on a similar subject:



> In HHCC, page 324, the Emperor tells Malcador "You must draw about you men of character, skill and determination. These men are to be rigorously tested and trained to ennsure they are of the highest caliber and that their loyalty to me is unshakeable. These men will be the cadre of an elite of investigators whose role is to root out heresy and treachery wherever it may hide"
> 
> then, on page 404 of Eisenstein Malcador tells Garro, Qruze and Kendel "There is a matter to which you will be set... the Imperium requires men and women of inquisitive nature, hunters who might seek the witch, the traitor, the mutant, the xenos... who could root out the taint of any future treachery: a duty to vigilance" Is this no practically the mission statement of the Inquisition?
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

there hasnt been any information about Qruze and Garro apart from the HH novels, as far as i know and i think this is true, Garro founded the GK as he hated demons (grulgor, death guard cap'n) and killed some, Qruze was supposedly have founded the Ordo Xenos and it is possible that Keeler could have founded the With Hunters but im not certain, because she was clarified as a witch by the Silent Sisters and was taken away...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

vidya said:


> i thought that all the characters at the end of flight of the eisenstein...cruze, garro, and tarvitz if memory serves became some of the 6 men whose geneseed founded the grey knights chapter?


Apart from Tarvitz, who died at Istvaan, they all could well be. After all, that's the 8 pointed Star of Chaos, countered by the 8 men who formed the Chaos hunters. However, while their DNA could have been taken, it doesn't mean that they were of no more use.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually Garro has been around a lot longer than the HH novels- he's from proper back ground fluff.

Keeler couldn't have founded the Ordo Hereticus (witch Hunters) because they weren't formed until 6,000 years after the Heresy took place.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> there hasnt been any information about Qruze and Garro apart from the HH novels, as far as i know and i think this is true, Garro founded the GK as he hated demons (grulgor, death guard cap'n) and killed some, Qruze was supposedly have founded the Ordo Xenos and it is possible that Keeler could have founded the With Hunters but im not certain, because she was clarified as a witch by the Silent Sisters and was taken away...


Where do find your information, because I'd really like to have a look at it? Garro was never mentioned to be any kind of psyker, which is a prerequisite for being a GK. As I said earlier, the Emperor was presented with eight psyker marines who's talents were supressed because of his previous dictates, but were now deemed necesary, to become the first GKs presumably. None of the aforementioned marine characters were ever said to have any psychic talent, thus ruling them out. 

Keeler may very well have been a founding member of the Ordo Malleus, as it was proved psykers were the most effective weapon against warp entities. But as is mentioned before, the Ordo Hereticus was not founded until after the Age of Apostasy, IIRC. Besides, she's a psyker, something the witch hunters abhor.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Where do find your information, because I'd really like to have a look at it? Garro was never mentioned to be any kind of psyker, which is a prerequisite for being a GK. As I said earlier, the Emperor was presented with eight psyker marines who's talents were supressed because of his previous dictates, but were now deemed necesary, to become the first GKs presumably. None of the aforementioned marine characters were ever said to have any psychic talent, thus ruling them out. .


K i never said the information in my post was true, its fluff, that idea is quite popular that Garro, Qruze and Keeler founded the three Ordo's so theres nothing wrong if i think that it *could* be the answer.

I also never mentioned that Garro was a psyker and your saying that in order to be a GK you have to be psycic and i totally agree about that but the fluff never mentions Garro being a GK but founding the demon hunters, even in your earlier post you mentioned the 12 men and woman and that 4 of them were Garro, Qruze, Keeler and some other guy, the emperor said 4 of them were the people he was looking for (Garro and the others could have just founded the Ordo) whereas the other 8 which he said had brilliant powers could just be the soldiers......, and my last point... even you should it was possible for Keeler to have founded the Witch Hunters (even though its unlikely), so if it was possible for a witch to create the witch hunters it could be possible for a non-psyker to have founded the Demon Hunters.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I repeat for the last time Keeler could NOT have founded the Witch Hunters, as they weren't created till 6,000 Years AFTER the Heresy.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I repeat for the last time Keeler could NOT have founded the Witch Hunters, as they weren't created till 6,000 Years AFTER the Heresy.


I thought that the Sob were created 6,000 years after the HH. Surely the OH has been around from the start


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope the Ordo Hereticus was founded after the Age of Apostasy in order to keep an eye on the Ecclesiarchy. When it was Founded the Inquisition had only the Ordo Malleus and Xenos as it's major Ordos


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Where do find your information, because I'd really like to have a look at it? Garro was never mentioned to be any kind of psyker, which is a prerequisite for being a GK. As I said earlier, the Emperor was presented with eight psyker marines who's talents were supressed because of his previous dictates, but were now deemed necesary, to become the first GKs presumably. None of the aforementioned marine characters were ever said to have any psychic talent, thus ruling them out.
> 
> u just said it yourself... the emperor was presented with marines that had SUPRESSED psyker talents. It's also the emperor that made the grey knights so if anyone could unlock a psykers talent it would be him. Plus garro was a DG and if u look at the armour of GK's or DG's it's pretty much the same, even down to the unpainted metal that DG's use (yes i know some people say they have white armour but in the books it said Mort didn't like to paint the armour because he believed it was of no use or somthing)


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Nope the Ordo Hereticus was founded after the Age of Apostasy in order to keep an eye on the Ecclesiarchy. When it was Founded the Inquisition had only the Ordo Malleus and Xenos as it's major Ordos


I stand correted. just seems weird that the Imperium would have no anti-witch organisation for 6000 years


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well the entire Inquisition did round and police any psykers found (they still had the Black Ships after all), the OH was founded to keep watch on the Church and Heresy in particular.

Before that it was just the remit of the Inquisition as an institution, now it falls under the responsibilities of a particular Ordo.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

they did. sister of silence. maybe they turned them into the sisters of battle. so whose to say that we had an Inquisition back then but it wasn't formaly created for 6000 years. and keeler did join the sisters of silence. at the end of flight of the eisinstein(SP?) im almost complete sure that she joined the sister of silence. Garro was one of the first SM to ever kill a Deamon. and if the sisters of battle arent psykers then where do their "divine gifts" come from. unless GW is saying the the emperor is a god. and if it is his divine will has GW ever offically said that he has the ability to lend his powers to others?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I never said the Inquisition wasn't formally created for 6,000 years I said the Ordo Hereticus wasn't formed till 6,000 years after the Heresy- completely different things.

Sisters of Silence didn't turn into the Sisters of Battle- the only thing in common between the 2 is that both were a band of female warriors.

Keeler could NOT have joined the Sisters of Silence as she was a psyker and the Sisters of Silence were/are blanks (otherwise known as Pariahs), at the end of the Flight of Eisenstein she was taken away by the Sisters of Silence but it didn't say anything about her joining them.

Sisters of Battle aren't psykers, they hate psykers with a holy passion, but a to where their divine gifts come from, well thats another argument and thread entirely.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> K
> even you should it was possible for Keeler to have founded the Witch Hunters (even though its unlikely), so if it was possible for a witch to create the witch hunters it could be possible for a non-psyker to have founded the Demon Hunters.


Nope, I said it was possible she was a founding member of the ordo malleus demon hunters. I _know_ the witch hunters weren't founded till the age of apostasy, which would make Keeler around 6,000 years old when she founded them.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

I know im late to this thread, but i just read flight of the einstein and it got me thinking plus garro is a really cool character. 
I think it is possible he becomes a grey knight. The ney sayers to this are stating he isnt a psyker, but by your own acknowledgement the original gks had their psykic abilitys kept dorment so he could be and not know it. There are some hints to this ; he dreams of the warp and choas, keeler speaks to him in his mind or he reads her thought, and the sisterhood of silence regard him strangely.

oh and to this


wd6669 said:


> Khorne's Fist said:
> 
> 
> > Plus garro was a DG and if u look at the armour of GK's or DG's it's pretty much the same, even down to the unpainted metal that DG's use (yes i know some people say they have white armour but in the books it said Mort didn't like to paint the armour because he believed it was of no use or somthing)
> ...


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Remember that there is an alternative theory:



> The second story is that immediately after the Emperor was interred in his Golden Throne, four trusted servants of the Emperor gathered in secret to discuss what was to happen next. Their opinions were divided; two believed the Emperor could be returned to life, the other two believed it folly to interfere with the events that had unfolded. The two resurrectionists, known as Promeus and Moriana, left Terra to begin their quest to bring the Emperor back to life. The two that remained acted quickly to establish themselves with the Senatorum Imperialis and created an organisation to combat the efforts of Promeus and Moriana; and it was from this seed, the Inquisition was formed. (From Lexicanum, information from Inquisitor Core Rules book)


These could be the 4 Investicators that the Emperor requested, possibly leaving the Garro and Qruze to be part of the 8 marines that were "blessed with paranormal skills, kept dormant in respect of your previous commands...These skills are most apt in combating the horrors that have recently emerged from the warp." And to use a timeless debate, just because it doesnt say they are, it also doesnt say there not.

This would also make sence because 2 left, leaving the other 2 to form the 2 major ordos.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

HIz said:


> garro - the sisterhood of silence regard him strangely.


They don't regard him strangely if I remember correctly they only regard him with respect because of him helping them out against that one race of pyskers. Garro could possibly be one of the founding GKs, but as for Qruze becoming a member of the Inquisition I always thought that unlikely for two reasons, his personality and the fact that he's a space marine. As far as I know there aren't any space marine inquisitors and the only space marines associated with the Inquisition are the GKs.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

... and the deathwatch.

Maybe Qruze formed them?


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

Micklez said:


> This would also make sence because 2 left, leaving the other 2 to form the 2 major ordos.


We know the Ordo Malleus was created around the time of the end of the Heresy, but does anyone have a date for the founding of the Ordo Xenos?


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

From what i've read the Ordo Xenos was set up by the Emperor a short while before he was interred in the Golden Throne, which would make it a pre-heresy organisation. It makes sense really seeing as the Great Crusade was the time when the Imperium was making contact with large numbers of xenos.


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

LoreMaster said:


> From what i've read the Ordo Xenos was set up by the Emperor a short while before he was interred in the Golden Throne


Where have you read that? I know it's a commonly held opinion, but I haven't been able to find it in any canon material (and I'm pretty well read when it comes to the Inquisition).

EDIT:
Although it's commonly assumed the Ordo Xenos was created around the same time as the Malleus, I see no reason that it must have been created that early on. In the beginning, presumably most Inquisitiors would have dealt with the threats from within and without; with the threat from beyond being covered by the secretive Ordo Malleus. As it wasn't until the Reign of Blood that it was felt necessary to create an Ordo dedicated to the threat within, I don't really see that an Ordo for the threat without would be necessary until some time after the Heresy. Looking at the timeline, it seems to me that the most likely time for the founding of the Ordo Xenos would be during The Forging, when the Imperium started to expand once more and was purging xenos species in record numbers.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Well i cant say where i read it as it was just something from memory. I've just been through a few sources and GW definitely seem to have left the Xeno history somewhat blank, theres two versions formed after and formed before. I think its just something thats still in the works, well hopefully anyway


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

LoreMaster said:


> I've just been through a few sources and GW definitely seem to have left the Xeno history somewhat blank, theres two versions formed after and formed before.


Not sure what you mean - two versions? After and before what? But you're right, the history of the Ordo is rather blank compared to that of the other two Ordos Majoris (and some of the Ordos Minoris too) - I haven't been able to find any references to it that date anywhere close to the Heresy, only long afterwards.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> "There is a matter to which you will be set... the Imperium requires men and women of inquisitive nature, hunters who might seek the witch, the traitor, the mutant, the xenos... who could root out the taint of any future treachery: a duty to vigilance"


So says Malcador to Garro, Qruze and Kendel in FotE. Looks to me that the Ordo Xenos was founded during the Heresy.


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So says Malcador to Garro, Qruze and Kendel in FotE. Looks to me that the Ordo Xenos was founded during the Heresy.


I don't think that's particularly strong evidence - the Inquisition hunted psykers, heretics and rogue assassins for millennia before the Ordos Hereticus and Sicarius were founded. The Ordos are groups of Inquisitors who have banded together to share resources specialised towards combatting a particular foe - the founding of the Ordo Xenos is not a pre-requisite for the Inquisition combatting alien threats.

I was kinda hoping for something a little more concrete - but I don't think it exists (yet).


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Sisters of Silence are deficiently not the sisters of battle. The reason why they do not have gone in to them is due to the fact the the GW range does not cover the full background that they have along with the fact that it allows the gamers to convert and expand some back ground miniatures, so said a GW manager to me a few years ago. Also the sisters of silence could nullify any pysker, and as far as i know Sisters of battle do not have that ability.

Iacton Qruze and company are still going to pop up in the HH series in my opinion as they still have a good few more books to come out. Including the battle for terra and on Horus battle barge and all. 

It would make sense for Iacton Qruze and Garro and the others to form the GK's as they have fought the ultimate temptations and chosen the Emperor's side when most of the legions chose the other path.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

NeckbeardEpidemic said:


> They don't regard him strangely if I remember correctly they only regard him with respect because of him helping them out against that one race of pyskers. Garro could possibly be one of the founding GKs, but as for Qruze becoming a member of the Inquisition I always thought that unlikely for two reasons, his personality and the fact that he's a space marine. As far as I know there aren't any space marine inquisitors and the only space marines associated with the Inquisition are the GKs.


I agree with Neckbeard. The Sisters do treat Garro with something more then just respect. They seem on the verge of putting him down when he defends his friends who are about to be taken from his side when they reach Mars. I don't have my book with me so i cant quote but they seemed to me to detect some kind spark with in him, foreshadowing his later awakening. I think Garro and the Half heard were repressed psykers, a result of the Council of Nikea.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> I think Garro and the Half heard were repressed psykers, a result of the Council of Nikea.


Somehow, over the course of the novels, I don't think a bit of information like this would have failed to have been mentioned up to that point. As a matter of fact I recall Garro's history being talked about in some detail, and the conclusion came to was that he was a good line officer who had spent his career in the ranks, and had reached his ceiling. Not once was it mentioned that he might be a repressed psyker.


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> I agree with Neckbeard. The Sisters do treat Garro with something more then just respect. They seem on the verge of putting him down when he defends his friends who are about to be taken from his side when they reach Mars. I don't have my book with me so i cant quote but they seemed to me to detect some kind spark with in him, foreshadowing his later awakening. I think Garro and the Half heard were repressed psykers, a result of the Council of Nikea.


Two problems with that 

1st) Garro and company arrived on the moon of Terra, or Luna, not Mars.
Dorn: "The woman and her cohorts will be turned over to the sisters of silence once we make orbit at Luna." page 354 third paragraph

2nd) Garro's history is talked about early in flight of the eisenstein and never does it mention any kind of psychic presence at all. He is actually touched throughout the novel by Euphrati Keeler and doesn't understand how she is appealing to him. If he was a repressed psycher then those communications should have sparked some kind of revelation within him.

As far as Iacton Qruze & Garro it would only make sense that they join the inquisition but not necessarily the Grey Knights b/c neither of them were psychers. However we will probably never know.


----------



## tayloao (Jul 7, 2009)

I realize that this is an old thread but my thoughts are this. There are two major Astartes heroes that emerge from the "Flight of the Eisenstein". Qruze and Garro. They both have different gene seeds. One from the Luna Wolves and one from the Death Guard. Some theories on the topic conclude that the statement "There is a matter to which you will be set... the Imperium requires men and women of inquisitive nature, hunters who might seek the witch, the traitor, the mutant, the xenos." means that they became the Grey Knights. I think this is wrong and stick to the theory that the Grey Knights are of the Emporers gene seed. However, there are two Space Marine Chapters specifically associated with the Inquisition. They are the Red Hunters and the Exorcists. With two Astartes gene seed clearly going to the Inquisition and two Chapters dedicated to the Inquisition I think this theory holds true.


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope they expand on them in future HH books. Both are really compelling characters, and I would love to see some of the beings of the inquisition unfold. Keller is made out to be very special in the HH beginnings; I really like to know how she develops too.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> I think Garro and the Half heard were repressed psykers, a result of the Council of Nikea.


The newer fluff and indeed the HH series seems to imply that only Sorcery was banned at Nikaea not general psychic practise/Librarians.

If Garro and Qruze were repressed Psykers, its likely that they would have been discovered and trained. Although its known that Mortarion disagreed with Psychic practises (including Librarians), as did Corax and Angron as examples. So Garro's talent may not have discovered if an active Librarian department was not maintained within the Death Guard.

As for Qruze, there is no mention of Librarians in the opening trilogy which focuses on the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus - so again the same might apply as with Garro.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If Garro and Qruze were repressed Psykers, its likely that they would have been discovered and trained. Although its known that Mortarion disagreed with Psychic practises (including Librarians), as did Corax and Angron as examples. So Garro's talent may not have discovered if an active Librarian department was not maintained within the Death Guard.
> 
> As for Qruze, there is no mention of Librarians in the opening trilogy which focuses on the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus - so again the same might apply as with Garro.


Just because they are not mentioned doesn't mean they're not there, the WE had Librarians up until they turned to Khorne and slaughtered them as an offering to the blood god.I can't say for definate but I believe all the Legions had Librarians.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Just because they are not mentioned doesn't mean they're not there, the WE had Librarians up until they turned to Khorne and slaughtered them as an offering to the blood god.I can't say for definate but I believe all the Legions had Librarians.


Of course, and I never said that - hence why I was careful to say - 'may not have' and 'might apply'!

Indeed I believe that was the case, although The Horus Heresy: Collected Visions states that a few legions didn't maintain active Librarius departments, The World Eaters and Death Guard among them, and also implied to be the Raven Guard and the Space Wolves aswell. It all depends on which background material you roll with to be honest, as I believe it was the World Eaters IA article that stated that Angron sacrificed all his Librarians to the Blood God right?

If the Death Guard didn't maintain Librarians then its perfectly plausable that Garro simply wasn't discovered as a Psyker. Same goes for Qruze.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Indeed I believe that was the case, although The Horus Heresy: Collected Visions states that a few legions didn't maintain active Librarius departments, The World Eaters and Death Guard among them, and also implied to be the Raven Guard and the Space Wolves aswell. It all depends on which background material you roll with to be honest, as I believe it was the World Eaters IA article that stated that Angron sacrificed all his Librarians to the Blood God right?


Well due to the Russ look upon sorcerers and magic, it is not impossible he highly disliked librarians and psykers.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The sob's came from the daughters of the emperor. The female warriors in service of goge vandire in the age of apostasy. Who killed him when they realised what he had become. Then they became the Sisters of battle.
Compeletly separate from the sisters of silence, who were created for general warp suppression by the emperor.
However it makes sense that as the Sisters of silence are no longer around that their duties and members were folded into the Sob's.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Despite all of this, Iacton Qruze is responsible for saving the Remembrancers Mersadie Oliton and Euphrati Keeler, as well as the Senior Iterator Kyril Sindermann from death during Horus' betrayal of the Legions at Isstvan III, battling the assassin Maggard in the hangar bay of Horus' flagship Vengeful Spirit.2 Escaping with them to the frigate Eisenstein, he endured all the horrors the crew of that vessel went through on their journey to reach Terra. Having formed a firm bond with Death Guard Captain Nathaniel Garro during the flight of the Eisenstein, the pair were told by Malcador the Sigillite, Regent of Terra, that they, along with Sister of Silence Amendera Kendel, were to form the beginnings of an organisation which would utilise "men and women of an inquisitive nature, hunters who might seek the witch, the traitor, the mutant, the xenos".3 

Found on Lexicanum


----------

